# Fuel Gelling.



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello everyone. I have owned my truck for going on 5 years now and have never had an issue with fuel gelling. I think this morning might have been it. Truck was plugged in, on a timer from 3:30AM till 5:20 when i fired it up. Temps outside ranging just below 0. Started rough and hard, but ran and cleared up. Let run for a good 10 minutes. Took off. Made it about 4 miles from my apartment. Took off from a stop sign and the truck wouldnt accelerate. Then eventually died on the side of the road. Cranks but wont start.

Went to a local farm i work at and got a jug of P/S 911. Poured it in. Tank is a little over 1/2 full of diesel. Let the mix sit for a while and then tried starting. Truck now cranks for a while then will start, however only run for 15 seconds then die.

Got the truck towed to my dads house where it will sit till i get out of work tonight and can play with it.

The fuel in the truck was not treated, so this is why im leaning toward gelling. I ran out of P/S in the white bottle, and NAPA was closed Sunday so i couldnt get any somewhat locally. I can hear my Carter L/P running while cranking the engine over.

My batts are getting low on charge now due to cranking, so my plan is to have my brother plug the truck in about mid day so the engine will be warm by the time i get there. The temp is supposed to be low 30's and sunny today so hopefully it will be enough with the truck sitting outside. Will also plug in the battery jumper/charger box to aid.

Is there anything else i should do to aid in starting? IE: change filter (will gelled fuel ruin it?)

Thanks! Need this thing running tonight! May need to plow tomorrow!


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Gelled fuel wont ruin the filter but it does plug up and not work right.
I guess that could be called ruined.
I'd change the filter just to be sure you don't have issues while plowing.



I always treat my fuel starting at least by 15 degrees. 
Yeah it might be a little over kill, but treatment is VERY cheap insurance against having problems.

Because of that policy I've never had issues with a truck that I drive.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Definitely gelled at those temps with no anti gel.Get an electric blanlet to put over the top of the engine.Also if you can find one (Napa has them) a magnet mount small electric heater to fasten onto your filter.Hopefully it's not a plastic one--I wouldn't trust that.Do change out your filter ASAP. Good luck.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. WIll grab a new fuel filter this afternoon for it. Trying to locate a salamander heater to blow at the truck. Very anxious to see what inside when i pull the filter out.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I don't have a diesel truck, but I do have a diesel tractor. Fuel would gell in the filter almost every winter. Same scenario as your truck - would start the tractor, let it warm up for about fifteen minutes, starting working and about five minutes later it would die under load. I would just pull the filter off and clean it off by hand.

I've since learned that the Diesel 911 (the red bottle of the power serve) works great in keeping it from gelling. I always dump a full bottle in prior to winter and whenever I fill it up. It seemed to work even without cleaning out the filter, which I'm sure is much harder to do on a truck than on the tractor.

I also do the same for my skidsteer, but this is only the second year that I've had it, and have not had a gelling problem with it.

So...give the Diesel 911 stuff a shot.


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

i agree, i had the same issues with a bad filter in the summer, truck would run fine until i would accelerate then it wouldnt do anything. Turned out to be a bad filter, the inside tore and was crushed when i took it off. A clogged filter from gelled fuel would probably give the same result.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

seville009;1416645 said:


> I don't have a diesel truck, but I do have a diesel tractor. Fuel would gell in the filter almost every winter. Same scenario as your truck - would start the tractor, let it warm up for about fifteen minutes, starting working and about five minutes later it would die under load. I would just pull the filter off and clean it off by hand.
> 
> I've since learned that the Diesel 911 (the red bottle of the power serve) works great in keeping it from gelling. I always dump a full bottle in prior to winter and whenever I fill it up. It seemed to work even without cleaning out the filter, which I'm sure is much harder to do on a truck than on the tractor.
> 
> ...


I just picked up a bottle of the *********** service along with filter element. I will pour some in the filter housing before i install the filter, hopefully this will cure it! We also have a diesel john deere, never had an issue with fuel tho, my dad usually mixes kero with it. Along with an oil pan heater it starts every time.

This was more my own stupidity of not going to the city to get power service on sunday. Never gonna do that again...


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

JLsDmax;1416651 said:


> i agree, i had the same issues with a bad filter in the summer, truck would run fine until i would accelerate then it wouldnt do anything. Turned out to be a bad filter, the inside tore and was crushed when i took it off. A clogged filter from gelled fuel would probably give the same result.


The filter in the truck is prolly about 5 months old. So its time for a replacement. Just got one at NAPA for 30 bucks.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

DieselSlug;1416616 said:


> Thanks for the comments. WIll grab a new fuel filter this afternoon for it. Trying to locate a salamander heater to blow at the truck. Very anxious to see what inside when i pull the filter out.


Whatever floats your boat to thaw out your fuel system is fine.You will see a lot of FUGLY in that filter--little swarms of jelly fish would be fairly accurate.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

DieselSlug;1416672 said:


> This was more my own stupidity of not going to the city to get power service on sunday. Never gonna do that again...


Most corner stop and robs have some kind of fuel treatment. If they sell diesel.
Sure its way costly but compare to the cost of fuel to go to town, and/or the expense and pain in the tush for gelling up............ its not that expensive in the long run.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

BPS#1;1416687 said:


> Most corner stop and robs have some kind of fuel treatment. If they sell diesel.
> Sure its way costly but compare to the cost of fuel to go to town, and/or the expense and pain in the tush for gelling up............ its not that expensive in the long run.


I checked the local gas station for some treatment but all they had was a puny bottle of diesel heet for 6 bucks. But yes, i wish i bought it LOL!


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

If you have a bulk oil distributor you can buy treatment by the case and usually save even more than china mart.

I use Howes, have for years. No problems.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I always put the white bottle of Power Serve in because I thought it would help prevent gelling, but the fuel still gelled. Even tried kerosine, but still had gelling.

It's the red bottle of Power Serve - that says 911 - that did the trick (for me at least).

I only use the white stuff in the summer, and only the red stuff in the winter now.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

New filter and bottle of 911 to replace the one at the farm i used. 43 bucks in total, ouch.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

BPS#1;1416733 said:


> If you have a bulk oil distributor you can buy treatment by the case and usually save even more than china mart.
> 
> I use Howes, have for years. No problems.


Hmm. Never heard of that brand around here. We have Power Service, Stanadyne and Diesel Heet.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

DieselSlug;1416544 said:


> Hello everyone. I have owned my truck for going on 5 years now and have never had an issue with fuel gelling. I think this morning might have been it. Truck was plugged in, on a timer from 3:30AM till 5:20 when i fired it up. Temps outside ranging just below 0. Started rough and hard, but ran and cleared up. Let run for a good 10 minutes. Took off. Made it about 4 miles from my apartment. Took off from a stop sign and the truck wouldnt accelerate. Then eventually died on the side of the road. Cranks but wont start.
> 
> Went to a local farm i work at and got a jug of P/S 911. Poured it in. Tank is a little over 1/2 full of diesel. Let the mix sit for a while and then tried starting. Truck now cranks for a while then will start, however only run for 15 seconds then die.
> 
> ...


Im assuming you own a ford

im thinking 1hr50m is not warm enough first . i know its a heavy draw BUT 
at that temp especially if she aint been circulating

when was the last time you changed your fuel filters or drained your HFCM (Horizontal Fuel Condition Module) ?

always add a df conditioner if she makes you coin.

they love oxygen and warmthussmileyflag ...they love and need MAX cold cranking amps , also the ficm(fuel inj. control module) relys on a constant 12 v draw or you'll find out from a dealer soon ,
cant treat em like a redheddedstepson and squirt cans of ether into the cai , good luck son


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

seville009;1416755 said:


> I always put the white bottle of Power Serve in because I thought it would help prevent gelling, but the fuel still gelled. Even tried kerosine, but still had gelling.
> 
> It's the red bottle of Power Serve - that says 911 - that did the trick (for me at least).
> 
> I only use the white stuff in the summer, and only the red stuff in the winter now.


I put the red bottle in on the side of the road this AM. I usually put the white bottle in in the winter, and the silver in the summer. Silver is more of a cetane booster. They "say" it increases MPG's. I seem to get about 18 MPG's with or without.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

RepoMan1968;1416775 said:


> Im assuming you own a ford
> 
> im thinking 1hr40m is not warm enough first . i know its a heavy draw BUT
> at that temp especially if she aint been circulating
> ...


Its actually the truck in my sig, GM. I know i can hear the block heater bubbling after about 30 minutes of being plugged in. Usually about 1 hour plugged in makes starts much easier. More prolly wouldnt hurt, i usually dont go to work till 6:30 AM, but i needed to get an earlier start today.


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

we use shot of kero in full but 911 and howes both good stuff we buy csaes of filters and treatments to get thru cold good luck


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont have a diesel but I leave my truck pluged all night if its below 0*c or 32* My uncle leaves his chev 2500 diesel pluged in all night as well says it wont start if not! I assume that if they make antigelling agent it should be used! Try parking it out of the wind if you can as well


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

i assumed wrong , its a duraslapussmileyflag


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Howes

http://www.howeslube.com/


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

RepoMan1968;1416789 said:


> i assumed wrong , its a duraslapussmileyflag


Read again. 

1994 Silverado 6.5 Diesel


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

seville009;1416755 said:


> I always put the white bottle of Power Serve in because I thought it would help prevent gelling, but the fuel still gelled. Even tried kerosine, but still had gelling.
> 
> It's the red bottle of Power Serve - that says 911 - that did the trick (for me at least).
> 
> I only use the white stuff in the summer, and only the red stuff in the winter now.


A clarification is in order.The 911 I was referring to is the "emergency" treat additive when you have already gelled, NOT the one for regular preventative maintenance.You should only use it in an emergency because of the alcohol in it.Also,when you choose an anti gel either stay with that one and/or stay with either an emulsifier type or a demulsifier but DO NOT mix the 2.

If you're going to cut your diesel with #1 or kerosene, make sure it's clear fuel(TAXABLE) and NOT red because should you get dipped you will be so screwed.Same as shafting Uncle Sam on your. income tax.


----------



## farmtruckerboy (Jan 18, 2009)

I put powerstrokes octane booster with fuel gel additive in my fuel tank every time I go and get filled up. I put the additive in before I fill up so that it can mix around with the fuel. There is other stuff that I put in my diesel equipment which is call Power Service PS.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

BPS#1;1416810 said:


> Read again.
> 
> 1994 Silverado 6.5 Diesel


Yup, pre-duramax, indirect-injection. The diesel engine that everyone thinks is a gasser block. Gets me everytime..


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

tuney443;1416823 said:


> A clarification is in order.The 911 I was referring to is the "emergency" treat additive when you have already gelled, NOT the one for regular preventative maintenance.You should only use it in an emergency because of the alcohol in it.Also,when you choose an anti gel either stay with that one and/or stay with either an emulsifier type or a demulsifier but DO NOT mix the 2.
> 
> If you're going to cut your diesel with #1 or kerosene, make sure it's clear fuel(TAXABLE) and NOT red because should you get dipped you will be so screwed.Same as shafting Uncle Sam on your. income tax.


Good info! This is the first time i have ever used the 911, i stick with the white bottle. Seems to be the cheapest of the additive fleet lol. The cetane booster in the silver is a few bucks more, thats why i only do it in the summer.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

BPS#1;1416808 said:


> Howes
> 
> http://www.howeslube.com/


What retailers usually carry this product? Worth a try if the price is compatable with Power Service!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

DieselSlug;1416771 said:


> New filter and bottle of 911 to replace the one at the farm i used. 43 bucks in total, ouch.


If you are complaining about 43 bucks, better trade it for a gasser. When it's time for an injector pump, four figures plus labor.....


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

DieselSlug;1416953 said:


> What retailers usually carry this product? Worth a try if the price is compatable with Power Service!


Napa, truck stops, oil distributors etc.

http://www.howeslube.com/finditnow.php

I think their product is a little better than power service.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

DieselSlug;1416953 said:


> What retailers usually carry this product? Worth a try if the price is compatable with Power Service!


All major truck stops carry it.If you buy it by the case it's much cheaper. I used to use it until I saw from the additive study over at the DP,it didn't do so well.Now I use Schaeffers,both Summer and Winter Treat,which is an emulsifier [Howes is a demulsifier] and came in 6th place in the study.I will say I never gelled up in any truck or piece of iron in app.30 years with Howes.

''You go or Howes pays the tow.'


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

This is a little outdated but it still makes great bathroom reading if you really want to better understand how diesel fuel and additives work:

Article on Diesel and additives
Here's an article I found that has to do with additives and some good explanations about Diesel and how it's made and sulfur and so on.
Might be worth some reading for you.


Stanadyne Automotive Corp is one of the world’s largest manufacturer of on board Diesel Fuel delivery systems meaning Pumps – Injectors – And Filters we are also the only Pump and Injector co in the world to manufacture and market our own line of diesel fuel additives
Our world headquarters is located in Windsor CT. we have manufacturing facilities in Windsor also in Jackson NC - Washington NC - Chicago Il London England , Paris France and Milan Italy
Our major customers are companies like John Deere, Ford, General Motors Caterpillar, Perkins, Agco and many others located around the world.

I’m telling you this so that you will understand that we are Diesel People, we do Diesel and we do it pretty well
Ok so much for the commercial let’s get on with the program.

I’ve got quite a bit of information to pass on to you today, and we don’t have a lot of time so I’m going to give you the Readers Digest version and a scatter gun presentation but I think you will get quite a bit out of it and I hope you leave feeling that it was time well spent.
The Theme for our discussion is “WHY DO WE NEED TO USE A DIESEL FUEL ADDITVE” Well it ain't your fathers diesel fuel anymore and it hasn’t been for quite a while.

Why ? 2 reasons A refining process known as Catalytic Cracking and Environmental Emissions Regulations. To better understand where we are today we need to take a minute to look back at where we came from.

20 years ago diesel fuel was produced as a product of straight line distillation refining. A big tank was filled with crude oil and then it was heated. As it cooked it began to give off vapors which were collected in condensation coils, converted to liquid and piped into storage tanks.
First to come off were the light aeromatics such as Benzenes, Next came Gasoline, followed by Kerosene, which was followed by # 2 diesel which was followed by Bunker fuel which was followed by Road Oil. Until finally all that was left was a thick sludge in the bottom of the tank which we know as Asphalt or Tar.

In the 1980’s, driven by the gas shortage the refineries began using the “Cat Cracking Process” which meant using a Catalyst process much like the science that is used in the catalytic converter on automobiles, to extract more Gasoline from a barrel of crude oil. And that was a good thing…
However there is a down side. The problem is that the Cat Cracking Process isn’t as precise as Straight Line Distillation. And extracting more gas also means that we don’t get as much Kerosene and Diesel Fuel as a percentage of the total product. The diesel fuel isn’t as pure, it contains much more Wax, Gums and Asphaltine tars.

It is important to point out that up to a certain point Wax, Gums and Tars are beneficial to diesel fuel. They contain the greatest amount of BTU’s of energy which gives more power and mileage from the fuel. But too much of a good thing is a bad thing, why, ? Because heavy fuel doesn’t ignite or combust very well, it will have a lower Cetane Value and at the same time have a higher cloud and pour point.
Right about now you may be wondering if I ‘m going to explain what that stuff means,,,, Yes I am.
First Cetane Rating, What is it ?. It is a measure of time lapse from the time of Injection to the time of combustion or explosion of the fuel in the cylinder of the engine .The faster this event occurs the higher the Cetane rating will be. Faster is better, thus the better quality of the fuel, The higher the Cetane will be. Don’t confuse Cetane with Octane. Octane Rating is a Rating which is applied to gasoline.

They both are a measure of the fuel quality but they mean exactly the opposite. The slower and more controlled the combustion in gasoline the higher the Octane rating will be. Older gas engines will knock and ping if you try to run low octane gas because they weren’t designed for Fuel which ignites and explodes rapidly and violently. Diesel engines are.. 
Unlike Gasoline, other than sulfur content, of not more than 500 parts per million, Diesel Fuel has no Regulated Legal Standard for Quality !! 

Let me repeat that, Diesel Fuel has no Regulated Legal Standard for Quality except for the amount of sulfur it can contain. 
The only thing we have in Diesel fuel is an ASTM standard which is an Industry recommended guideline. Now it’s generally accepted that the Refineries do try to hold to the Standard but the Parameters are so broad and in some cases confusing and contradictory that realistically speaking, there really aren’t any standards.

In the final analysis, Consumer acceptance actually does more to influence the quality. However when demand is high and you need Fuel. Consumer be damned here it is take or leave it.
Next what is Cloud Point ? Cloud point is the temperature of the Fuel at which the desolved Paraffin Wax in the fuel begins to solidify and come out of solution, causing a hazy or clouded appearance in the fuel. Typically we see clouding begin at about 28 – 29 *

Next , What is Cold Filter Plug Point, At about 10* - 12* below the cloud point of the fuel say 18 – 19 * those little wax particles which have formed begin to stick together making larger wax particles, rather like making a Snow Ball, until they will clog the Fuel Filter and stop the fuel flow.
Now what is Pour Point ? Pour Point is the temperature at which the fuel becomes so thick it is like Molasses and is no longer free flowing or pourable. I expect to see that to occur anywhere from 10 * above to 10 * below zero.

A good rule of thumb is that Midway between the Cloud Point and the Pour Point of the fuel will be the Cold Filter Plug Point so Hypothetically if we have a fuel with a Cloud of 28* and Pour of 0* our Could Filter Plug or operation temperature will be approximately 14*. If we lower the Pour Point to say –40* we get a corresponding decrease in the Could Filter Plug Point and the Midway point will now be –6* 
What is Lubricity ? Lubricity is the performance characteristic and ability of the fuel to adequately lubricate the Fuel Pump and Injectors as they are working to send fuel to the engine. If Diesel Fuel is the Life Blood of a Diesel Engine then Lubricity is the Plasma..

In my opinion, Lubricity is the most crucial component of Diesel Fuel, More important than Cetane, Cloud Point or Pour Point, here’s why 
The Fuel pump is a very well designed, well-engineered Durable piece of machinery. It will last a long time and give good service However it is also a very Intricate, Precise and Close Tolerance device. Normally it works like a well-oiled machine but it must be lubricated to perform properly and to last as long as it should. The vast majority of Diesel Fuel pumps are totally dependent on the fuel for Lubrication.

90% or more of the Pre-mature Pump failures are caused by poor quality Fuel, Fuel that has been Blended with to much Kerosene or treated with Alcohol Based Additives or maybe both.
Now why has Lubricity become such a serious matter and why is it that todays Diesel Fuel is marginal at best for Lubrication ? The answer is Low Sulfur Fuel
In order to meet E.P. A. Regulations for Sulfur Emissions refineries use a process called Hydro Treating to flush the Sulfur out of the fuel. 

Sulfur has no beneficial effect, It has no redeeming value in diesel fuel, as a matter of fact it is actually corrosive, however there is a Mercaptane Molecule linked to the Sulfur Molecule which is very beneficial. It maintains the Viscosity, the Stability and Lubricating Properties of the fuel. When you pull the Sulfur out you also take the Mercaptanes. It’s like Throwing the Baby out with the Bath Water
Now I hate to say it but as bad as it is now it’s going to get worse. The EPA has Ruled that the current Sulfur content of 50 parts per million has to be cut to 15 parts per million by the year 2004, with the possibility of an extension to 2006. What this is going to mean is a Poorer Quality Fuel with Higher Refining and Consumer Costs.

As you may have heard there are some developments taking place in the area of Reformulated Diesel. The Reformulation, called Enviroblend is essentially vegetable oil, Typically Soy Bean Oil in mix with #2 Diesel. At this time we don’t have a lot of data or experience to reach a final decision, but we have done some testing on it and other than some improvement in Lubricity and cleaning, I’m not encouraged by what we have seen so far. 

I personally think that to be meaningful or significant that the mixture rate is going to have to be somewhere above 10 % and we do have a concern about the fact that vegetable oil will absorb and carry a great deal more water and may be very difficult to filter. In addition vegetable oil will raise the cloud point of the fuel 6-7 degrees which is going to be a problem with cold filter plugging occurring even sooner, of the few locations and users that I’m aware of, Enviroblend is only used during warm weather months. As a result of these issues, Stanadyne will only approve a dilution or blend of 5 % for use in our fuel systems and components. Because vegetable oil doesn’t have the same energy content value as # 2 Diesel Fuel, fuel mileage is reduced. The Enviroblend producers that I have talked to have stated that cost per gallon will increase aprox. 10-15 cents per gallon, so it appears that Enviroblend is going to be a costly proposition for the user. 

On the subject of Fuel Filters, Today All your Major Brand Fuel Filters are dual Function. That means they don’t just filter the fuel they also separate the water out. The filters contain a Hydrophobic Paper Media, which allows the Fuel to Flow thru but Slides the water off down the side and into the bottom of the canister or bowl. There it can be drained off or discarded when you change the filter. Servicing your Fuel Filters are extremely important, especially if you have a Power Stroke with electronic injectors. They will not tolerate water, water in the seat of the injector will cause corrosion, the injector will seize up and have to be replaced.

You may want to consider installing a Drainable Pre Filter to your fuel system. They aren’t that expensive and they are good insurance against water contamination.
If you use a good , all purpose , Fuel Additive that contains a Water Coalescent and not a dispersant, your Filter will work a lot better and be much more efficient in removing water from the fuel.
Now on the subject of Fuel Additives. If I’m operating a Diesel I have to accept and recognize the fact that the fuel I’m buying ain’t as good as I want it to be…Bringing the fuel up to a level that I want is up to me cause it ain’t going to happen from the refinery.. I’m going to need an additive.
How do you choose a good additive? ? Try to find one that’s OEM approved. Talk to people who know, educate yourself. Your First best choice is your nearest Pump and Injector Service Center. People like Scheid Diesel, they are experts in this business and they know what they are talking about.
I think you will finally decide that you want an all-purpose, year round product with the following benefits.

First, Remember as I said earlier You want a Lubricity agent for essential Lubrication.
Second, Cetane Improver, This will improve starting, reduce smoking substantially, improve drivability and performance, and raise fuel mileage
Third, Anti-Gel or Pour Point Depressant for cold weather operation. It keeps wax particles from joining together and clogging the filter. It keeps the fuel flowing and pourable. Remember this, in order for an Anti Gel to work you have to treat the fuel before it Gels. Once the fuel starts to Gel, the Anti Gel won’t work.

Fourth, A mild Cleaning Agent to prevent the formation of Varnish Deposits on the internal parts of the Pumps and Injectors
Fifth, A water Coalescent to extract the water from the fuel
And finally, A Glycol package to keep the water from freezing and blocking the fuel lines and filter.
Remember Avoid Alcohol Based Additives…In addition to worsening Lubricity Alcohol usually requires high concentrations or feed rates in order to work. Because Alcohol has a much lower flash or ignition point than diesel fuel, when you mix it , you can actually lower the flash point of the fuel and alter the timing of the engine. 

This pre-ignition can cause unusual back pressure on the Pistons, Rods and Rod Bearings, and raise Fire deck Temperatures in the combustion chamber significantly
If you’re unsure about what a particular additive might contain consider this. If it appears to be cheap compared to other additives, that’s one clue. Another is if you read the label and you see words like, Disperses Water, Melts Ice, or Dissolves Wax, you can bet your looking at Alcohol and you probably don’t want it.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

tuney443;1417027 said:


> All major truck stops carry it.If you buy it by the case it's much cheaper. I used to use it until I saw from the additive study over at the DP,it didn't do so well.Now I use Schaeffers,both Summer and Winter Treat,which is an emulsifier [Howes is a demulsifier] and came in 6th place in the study.I will say I never gelled up in any truck or piece of iron in app.30 years with Howes.
> 
> ''You go or Howes pays the tow.'


Good point, buying from a truck stop is very expensive. 
Like $3 or $4 a bottle more than by the case from a distributor.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

BPS#1;1417042 said:


> Good point, buying from a truck stop is very expensive.
> Like $3 or $4 a bottle more than by the case from a distributor.


What I meant was buying a case at a truck stop.I remember it was like $45 for a case of 6 for the small bottles and $60 something for a case of 6 for the larger bottles.This was only 2 years ago and I never checked pricing with a distributor but I doubt it could be too much cheaper.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Back in 08/09 I was slip seating a semi truck.

We had been rolling along with day time highs in the 40s and 50s and while I was on a couple days off the forecast was to drop well below 0.

The other driver had a company CC same as I did but was only buying fuel. He fueled up and did not treat the fuel. This is what a plugged fuel filter looks like. 
Some of the worst I've ever seen.

Had I been driving it would not have happened because I will over treat. 
Like I mentioned else where, fuel treatment is VERY CHEAP insurance against the cost of getting a truck running after this happens.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

tuney443;1417054 said:


> What I meant was buying a case at a truck stop.I remember it was like $45 for a case of 6 for the small bottles and $60 something for a case of 6 for the larger bottles.This was only 2 years ago and I never checked pricing with a distributor but I doubt it could be too much cheaper.


$60 for 6 of the 1/2 gallon bottles is a good price.
Thats $10 each, I think mine are $13 each by the case from the distributor.
$17 each at the truck stop.

I've never tried by the case at the truck stop.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Good read Tuney. I like my gasser....


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

BPS#1;1417078 said:


> Back in 08/09 I was slip seating a semi truck.
> 
> We had been rolling along with day time highs in the 40s and 50s and while I was on a couple days off the forecast was to drop well below 0.
> 
> ...


That filter is just OUTRAGEOUS! FUGLY. Never saw one that bad with no sign of pourability.

Yup,that's what happens when you get fuel on a warmer than usual Winter day and don't use you're noggin to plan ahead.Many don't realize that even if you don't need the anti-gel,over treating won't hurt a thing.It's mind over matter and every tankful IMHO needs a treatment anyhoo because of our crappy dry fuel these days.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

tuney443;1417036 said:


> This is a little outdated but it still makes great bathroom reading if you really want to better understand how diesel fuel and additives work:
> 
> Article on Diesel and additives
> Here's an article I found that has to do with additives and some good explanations about Diesel and how it's made and sulfur and so on.
> ...


I hope you dont plow snow! and if you do I hope its in your off time with NASA. How long have you been a rocket scientist? Good Job


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah,the author from Stanadyne and me--we plow snow and galactic fallout in our off time.I'm just here for the popcorn really.


----------



## farmtruckerboy (Jan 18, 2009)

Dam I never seen a filter look like that in my life!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok all, breaking news. Went home last night and the truck started right up and ran perfect. The 911 worked along with warmer temps sitting all day. So i went to my local gas station to fill up on diesel. The attendant wouldnt turn the pump on for me (im a usual local so they do that for us, everything now is pre-pay). I went in and he said that he only has un-treated diesel fuel.

He said the truck came at about 1AM saturday morning when the station was closed, and unloaded a batch of un-treated diesel, instead of treated. I fueled up about 11am Saturday morning after plowing. 

So, i was running pure untreated diesel fuel at temps below 0!! My problem has been solved. My fault was part in there for not running my own additive at those temps, but still pre-treated diesel should be good to just above zero. Thinking about writing the owner a letter. I grew up with his son who has since passed in a freak accident 7 years ago, so i kind of know him. Im out 1.5 hours of work, and a tow. I know it isnt the station owners fault but i believe he should go after his fuel company.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

2COR517;1416970 said:


> If you are complaining about 43 bucks, better trade it for a gasser. When it's time for an injector pump, four figures plus labor.....


Rebuilt engine at 204K, so i know the cost of diesels in general. I was more directing it to the paper and plastic filter i paid 30 bucks for.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

DieselSlug;1417867 said:


> Ok all, breaking news. Went home last night and the truck started right up and ran perfect. The 911 worked along with warmer temps sitting all day. So i went to my local gas station to fill up on diesel. The attendant wouldnt turn the pump on for me (im a usual local so they do that for us, everything now is pre-pay). I went in and he said that he only has un-treated diesel fuel.
> 
> He said the truck came at about 1AM saturday morning when the station was closed, and unloaded a batch of un-treated diesel, instead of treated. I fueled up about 11am Saturday morning after plowing.
> 
> So, i was running pure untreated diesel fuel at temps below 0!! My problem has been solved. My fault was part in there for not running my own additive at those temps, but still pre-treated diesel should be good to just above zero. Thinking about writing the owner a letter. I grew up with his son who has since passed in a freak accident 7 years ago, so i kind of know him. Im out 1.5 hours of work, and a tow. I know it isnt the station owners fault but i believe he should go after his fuel company.


You are absolutely right in being pissed.Very surprised he admitted to you it was untreated.Maybe a mention to the gas co. if they don't do right by you that you're going to write to the Attorney General in your state.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

First off, diesel fuel does not "gel" it will form wax crystals that will eventually plug up the filter and possibly lines, more so the return lines. I add fuel treatment at every fill up, the treatments do more than help prevent fuel issues. I used PFFP and now switched to Stanydine (however you spell it), the diesel fuel nowadays lack lubricity, cetane and these treatments "give back" a bit of that. I switched to Stanydine because it does not have alcohol in it for water displacement. YES you need to change both the primary and secondary filter, if you don't you might run into the same problem in just a matter of minutes. Why you would only keep it plugged in for a couple hours when it's 0 out and not add a fuel treatment is beyond me. I ran into this, this past week with our skid steer, I cant plug it in at the property we have it at but I forgot to add fuel treatment to it and guess what it finally happen to us as well. We even let it run for at least 15-20 minutes.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Brian Young;1417929 said:


> First off, diesel fuel does not "gel" it will form wax crystals that will eventually plug up the filter and possibly lines, more so the return lines. I add fuel treatment at every fill up, the treatments do more than help prevent fuel issues. I used PFFP and now switched to Stanydine (however you spell it), the diesel fuel nowadays lack lubricity, cetane and these treatments "give back" a bit of that. I switched to Stanydine because it does not have alcohol in it for water displacement. YES you need to change both the primary and secondary filter, if you don't you might run into the same problem in just a matter of minutes. Why you would only keep it plugged in for a couple hours when it's 0 out and not add a fuel treatment is beyond me. I ran into this, this past
> 
> week with our skid steer, I cant plug it in at the property we have it at but I forgot to add fuel treatment to it and guess what it finally happen to us as well. We even let it run for at least 15-20 minutes.


Technically you are correct in that diesel doesn't gel but that is the term always used including that other nasty dilemma known as filter icing.That's actually what that filter pic a few posts ago looks like.


----------



## EME 411 (Oct 21, 2008)

All fuel dealers here switch to NO#1 diesel for the colder weather and farther north it is Artic grade fuel.


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

glad you got it fixed we all have made the mistakes before now you know for next time


----------

